# Fluorescent 105watt ?anybody use?



## Dankerz (Jun 27, 2007)

*105 Watt - Full Spectrum High Definition - 5000 Kelvin - Compact Fluorescent - 105W/SPRING/50K - Eiko #81180* 






 Product Cost Per 100 hrs. = $0.27 
105W 120V Spiral 5000K Medium Base 
Manufacturer: EIKO 
Manufacturer's Part Number: 81180 
105W/SPRING/50K 
Life Hours: 10,000 
105 Watts 
Approximate Incandescent Equivalent: 500 Watts 
Initial Lumens: 6,900 
Color Rendering Index: 84 
Color Temp: 5,000 
Warranty: 12 Months 
$34.00 per light
anybody use these or know if they can be used for veg? never used flouros before.  anybody?


----------



## Capone (Jun 27, 2007)

not me


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 27, 2007)

Not that brand name but I do use 3-6500K 125watt CFL's and 3-125watt 2700K CFL's...

I LOVE THEM! They offer a lot of light/lumens and no heat!


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 27, 2007)

thanx guys.. im going to get myself one cant hurt to try and after reading many thread on flouros i think they without a doubt will work.. 105watt and 6,900 lumens will veg plants real good


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 27, 2007)

watt/lumen is a horribly low ratio though...  What are the perks of using this light?


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 27, 2007)

just to veg some beans..got a 150hps here but dont like the heat and over brightness it gives being i dont have a box/growroom etc. flouros are easy to but anyplace and not as much heat..from what i read its as good as it gets per watt/lumen..if you know of better let me know..!?
thanx


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 27, 2007)

Well a HPS is by far the most efficient grow light you can buy at a reasonable price.  There are LED lights but those are way to expensive at this point in time for me.  

A 150W HPS can put out about 100 Lumen/Watt while that light you just posted about  60 Lumen/Watt.  With these fluorescent bulbs, there is a lot of electricity that is simply wasted.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 27, 2007)

100 hours of a flouro use is .27 cents while the hps is $3-4$ per 100 hours and 30 more lumens per watt is not that big a diff.. i just dont have the room to setup the hps but i do have a small cabinet to put a flouro..
have you checked out the flouro grows they are doing with lowryder? using 4-5 -30 watt flouros? 
they work


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 27, 2007)

their is know question than a 150watt hps or any hps will out grow any flouro, but when you want low heat,low cost and only have a small box to grow in and dont want to spend $$ on hps,vents,fans etc flouro can do the trick.
hps will last a hell of alot longer as well and the bulbs are cheap if and when you need to replace!


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 27, 2007)

Im using floros on two of my plants and like you said they dont compare to my plants under the hps but it is cheaper and less heat.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 27, 2007)

Every Watt costs the same amount.  If a fluorescent and an incandescent both are 100W bulbs, they will cost the same amount to run.  27 cents to run for 100 hours??? What is the electric rate?  I use fluoros myself... but they are T5s.  I don't go near HIDs due to the heat being in such a localized area.  I guess what I am getting at is where they came up with the 27 cents...


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 27, 2007)

Floros are cheaper if you figure in what it cost to keep HID heat under control in many growrooms...I know this is the case in my room, I can run all my floros (5-125w or 625watts of floros) and the room temp does not rise. And if it does it is only a degree or two over several hours. Now, if I fire up the 600 hps the AC will kick in within 15 minutes.

As far as flowering under floros, I have no personal experience...


DL, those T5's do really well flowering, right? I have heard that the 8 bulb Tek lights w/T5 bulbs perform right there with an 600w hps, is this true?


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 27, 2007)

Here, here and here

These are all lowryder 2s in flower.  I have flowered full size 2.5' plants as well as clones under T5s with great results.


----------



## booradley (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree with DLToker. t-5s are the way to go. See my post on the woes of high wattage CFLs! I'd place a link but as a noob, I can't yet. 

BTW, DL, are all those bud grown entirely under t-5s? man I got to get some better girls!


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 29, 2007)

Yuppers.  That's all I will use unless for some reason, someone gives me a HID.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 1, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draston (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd say just get a low watt HPS system instead. Its may seem like more money now but its cheaper in the long run and produces more light than an even wattage CFL alternative.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 2, 2007)

true but u can do it with fluros look at my set up if it was short it would work alot better but i have 5 150w 3,000 lumins fluros 3800k light spectrum plus another 1,100 lumin tube fluro wide spectrum at the bottem its cheap and low heat


----------



## Draston (Jul 3, 2007)

thats not a lot of light man....

I have 1 female right now too and I use the following:

4 4 foot floros (3 red spectrum 3400 lumens each and 1 cool blue spectrum 1900 lumens)
3 cfl's (warm spectrum 2700 lumens each)

It's just over 20k lumens total and I have my lights right on my plant.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)

I was in Walmart the other day and they had these CFL that were 50/100/150W... real big looking ones... Anyone ever seen these... are they switchable or something???


----------

